# Light headed from Squats



## BusTa (May 24, 2001)

Does anyone else ever get light headed from doing squats or get a major headache or feel nauseaus?? Anybody know how to get rid of this or what it is?


----------



## Large And In Charge (May 24, 2001)

If you are looking down while doing squats, that will do it. Or maybe the bar is putting pressure on a nerve. 

------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## Mule (May 24, 2001)

Dont hold your breath. In with good out with the bad!!!


----------



## Distortion (May 24, 2001)

you proably arn't eatin right, if i go to the gym in the evening around 5-6 before dinner i get dizzy when i do alot of stuff. But now i work out around 2 so I still have lunch energy. Try eating some peanut butter toast or something.. mmm, if ur not concerend with the fat amount

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2001)

This is common after an intense leg work-out. Some sugar might help!

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Mace (May 24, 2001)

True!

I've got hypoglycemia, (that's low blood sugar for the simple folk
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) My body puts out too much insulin during intense activity, (or if I eat candy) which makes me light-headed and sometimes givs me the shakes.  

Try eating a light high-carb snack before your workout, so you've got some solid fuel to burn.  Keep it light, though so your body's focused on lifting, not digesting.  

------------------
Never get pulled over with a baggie of whey protein on the passenger seat...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2001)

That happens to me sometimes, but ONLY when I do squats followed by deadlifts.  The combination of the two exercises just kicks my ass.  I've found that a sports drink helps (although some people might cringe at that).  You know what else helps?  Vomiting.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   (kidding about the vomiting)


----------



## Mule (May 25, 2001)

The vomiting.....Done that!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 25, 2001)

Yeah, I was also thinkin your working out on an empty stomic, happens to me sometimes only on legs or doing deadlifts. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Mule (May 25, 2001)

I really get light headed sometimes coming off the lying leg curl machine. Plus when sniffing glue.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 26, 2001)

I was talking to our good buddy Cackerot last night on Chat and he figured your problem is due to lack of Oxygen due to the demands of squatting, he cut and Pasted (like only Cack can cut and paste lol) all kinds of info on it and had me convinced anyway. 

I asked him why I don't seem to have that problem anymore and basically he told me it was because my muscles have become accustom to lifting more and use less oxygen to do it, therefore no more disyness, made since. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (May 26, 2001)

Yes, the problem is most likely lack of oxygen.

After a heavy weight training set ATP and glycogen are depleted. Oxygen is required to replenish both ATP, glycogen and PC (phosphocreatine) which is a major contributor to momentary muscular failure. To meet these requirements the body need more oxygen, so you breath heavier. If this isn't enough (squats are very damanding), the body will use more of the oxygen to replenish ATP, PC and glycogen so other areas of you body will suffer. This will cause a dizzy/lightheaded feeling.

If the activity that the muscles were doing generated a lot of lactic acid (anaerobic glycolysis mechanism) - such as intense weight training in the 12 rep and above range - then light activity of the muscles during the replenishment period may actually be of benefit. This is because some of the lactic acid would be used to fuel the light activity and, hence, the activity would help clear lactic acid from the muscle. Care must be taken, though, to ensure that this light activity is not intense enough to require the use of the phosphagen or anaerobic glycolysis mechanisms for energy - this would deplete ATP as warned of above.


----------

